# Maca Root



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,
does anyone know anything about Maca root powder & if it's ok to take while on IVF? I have just started my injections again but am /have been taking maca root. If anyone know I would be very grateful. 
Many thanks
Siobhan


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you have a search of the Prenatal Care and Complementary Therapies board you'll find quite a few threads/posts discussing Maca Root.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

I would avoid taking any form of herbal remedy during treatment. Most clinics will strongly advise against them because they may interfere and react with the prescribed fertility drugs....again, if you use search tool on boards mentioned above, you'll find more threads/posts about this.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------

